# Pest Control Company Charged With Animal Cruelty



## javlin (May 23, 2009)

OH Pleeeze!! over a squirrel that evidently was a nusiance.Good thing they were not in my backyard before Katrina that summer I must of shot about 15 of these guys to thin out the herd.I have to do it every so many years or they start to up the wiffee's stuff and she gives the order.Oh the story.............

HAZLET, N.J. — The owner of a New Jersey pest control company has been charged with animal cruelty after a squirrel was found dead in a rooftop trap.

The Monmouth County Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals charged Kathleen Buck, owner of Critter Ridder, on Friday.

Chief Buddy Amato says a professional complex hired Critter Ridder to help get rid of the squirrel. He says a trap was set Wednesday for the animal, and no one returned to check on it.

Amato says the squirrel was found "cooked to death on the hot roof" Thursday afternoon

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,521419,00.html?test=latestnews


----------



## Colin1 (May 23, 2009)

Four counts of animal cruelty is the least of Ms Buck's problems. On the squirrel grapevine, word's out that something BAAAAD is going to happen...


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 23, 2009)

Haha


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2009)

But if it was a lobster it would have been ok??????

LMAO Nice Colin1


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

True! They're threatening with an armed response...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2009)

I cannot believe that after all these years, there is an actual use for cats


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)

So the Squirrels are mobilizing and ready to fight back!


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2009)

Can't comment on this paricular situation but I can tell you that that is the least of their worries. The NJ Fish and Game may get involved. I understand everybody's reaction about squirrels and believe me I understand. But unlike a rat, which is considered a peat, squirrels come under the protection of Fish and Wildlife and there are ways to deal with them.

That being said, many of these Pest Control companies operate on the fringes with no regard for anything but money. Didn't say how much the company charged them for cooking a squirrel. I can tell from firsthand experience it was probably in the $300 to $700 range. That much to set a $50 trap and leave it.

IN NJ we take this stuff seroulsly to keep in check companies that rip off the public to miscreants who graduate from torturing animals to serious crimes. To everything there is a reason.


----------



## javlin (May 24, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> True! They're threatening with an armed response...


He's not coming my way Jan  is he?looks like a F/A across the back  I might have to bring out the big guns


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

javlin said:


> He's not coming my way Jan  is he?looks like a F/A across the back  I might have to bring out the big guns



Not to worry mate! That's a typical NJ squirrel...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> So the Squirrels are mobilizing and ready to fight back!


So that explains this episode in the park...


----------



## javlin (May 24, 2009)

That is funny squirrels "With the FORCE"


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2009)

> Not to worry mate! That's a typical NJ squirrel...



AND I AM THEIR LEADER - DARTH NJACO!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 24, 2009)

Haha watch out


----------



## Trebor (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad they're being charged with animal cruelty. 

I don't see ANY animal as a pest any animal that walks on 2 legs OR 4. I'm a major animal lover, and a proud supporter of the ASPCA.


----------

